# Blue rams with shrimp?



## mattyc

i am looking at stocking up my tank now, i got 4 otos and 25 Boraras maculatus and 12 amano shrimp, but i saw the electric blue rams in tgm and i was thinking that they would make a nice feature fish. has anyone gor rams and shrimp togeather do you think they will get on with the other fish in my tank?


----------



## B7fec

I've seen some stunning electric blue rams myself and wondered the same thing.......also are they ok in a planted tank? :?: 
Cheers Ben


----------



## tel

I have German Blue Rams and shrimp. From what I have found so far if the shrimp have somewhere to hide they do ok. Introducing them into the tank was the tricky part as the Rams thought they were food, but as you are going the other way around you should be alright.
If they are larger shrimp they tend to fare a little better and be left alone, that said I watched, two shrimp last night on a walkabout, one was very small and it just cruised on past a Ram with a simple how you doing.
On plants my Rams tend to knock things about a little but not too bad, my Gouramis on the other hand keep eating all my crypts.
hope that helps a little 
cheers, tel
hope that helps a bit


----------



## Colinlp

I have some blue Rams with Cherry shrimp, so far I've seen no evidence of them being eaten.

Just out of curiosity Matt, were you in TGM Saturday late morning by any chance?


----------



## mattyc

i was there about that time yes, i with my Mrs who was waching the altums. (think she would like them, i could get a bigger tank out of it  )


----------



## Colinlp

I was there too with my missus, I was the fat guy wearing shorts


----------



## mattyc

ukaps member sightings are always fun. 

has anyone else got any thaughts on these eletric blue rams and shrimp?


----------



## Garuf

Yeah, they'll eat them. I've seen "Maroon" rams hunt Amano shrimp as big as they are, I imagine it'd be a no go.


----------



## bigmatt

I had problems with some stunning rams in a heavily planted 200l eating juvenile shrimp - effectively completely stopped them breeding.  
It's a pity  'cos they look lovely but i wouldn't risk it if you want them to breed.  Full size Neocaridian sp. didn't seem to be predated
Hope this helps!
Matt


----------



## Vito

I had regular blue rams in my tanks and they ate 90% of my cherrys and my tanks was hevily planted .


----------



## mattyc

i have got some of these rams but the shrimp have been removed and put into the other tank.


----------



## mattyc

just to clear things up these rams like i expect all others do eat shrimp and they cant be keped in the same tank, i found the remains of a shrimp this morning with a ram hovering over it. (was a bit of a shock because i thaught i had removed all 12 of the shrimp to my other tank)


----------



## alzak

can I keep rams with amano shrimps ?


----------



## Johno2090

I wouldn't I've had my rams eat all kinds of shrimp! Awesome fish but they have big appetites.


----------



## alzak

but  this shrimps are nearly same size as rams ...


----------



## RudeDogg1

I have wild caught rams and cherries in with my discus and there is still plenty of shrimp


----------



## roadmaster

RudeDogg1 said:
			
		

> I have wild caught rams and cherries in with my discus and there is still plenty of shrimp



Not for long I fear, both Discus and ram's will happily eat shrimplet's that they can find.
Now with enough cover,and established colony of shrimp ,perhap's enough would survive to make up for those that are eaten.


----------



## RudeDogg1

Been in there a year and all is well


----------



## roadmaster

RudeDogg1 said:
			
		

> Been in there a year and all is well




Ha!,Ha!, you should be over run with shrimp within a year.
Fishes are feasting well.


----------



## RudeDogg1

theres a fair few they r all in the plants


----------



## RudeDogg1

i also didnt say they dont eat any just said they r still in there lol


----------

